
(Ab)using Google's Chromium EC for your own projects [pdf] - platinum1
https://fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/abusing_chromium_ec/attachments/slides/1752/export/events/attachments/abusing_chromium_ec/slides/1752/(Ab)using_Googles_Chromium_EC_for_your_own_projects.pdf
======
brotherjerky
I can't say I understand any of this, but I like seeing this type of deep
technical content on HN.

~~~
taesis
Wikipedia says that Embedded Controllers [1] are microcontrollers (like an
Arduino!) that control everything the OS doesn't. It looks like these slides
describe how to program said microcontrollers.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_controller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_controller)

------
sparky_
What would be the advantage of frankensteining something together using this
board as opposed to something like Arduino or Rasp Pi?

~~~
xemdetia
I do not think this slide deck is really trying to get you to try to
frankenstein something out of the board but more that there is a well
established microcontroller they are using in the chromebook with a well-
developed software platform to run on it. If anything the 'franken' part just
comes from using the Chromium OS code and less the actually common
microcontrollers.

